# Shappell Shanty Minuteman



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

A very roomy 2 man cabin style shanty. What is a minuteman ? Think Shappell 3000 with a wood floor. They used to sell these as do it yourself kits. The good.....its in LIKE NEW condition. It's spotless. Tarp , zippers, floor and frame in like new condition. $150 firm. Open to trades for ice fishing gear or pitching machines. Call or text 330-801-0484

Lovin


----------

